# Longhorn/Vista screenshots!!!!



## neerajvohra (Jul 30, 2005)

Not sure if those are real or fake so please some confirm it!!

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/5937/longhorn18vi.th.jpg

*img223.imageshack.us/img223/3859/longhorn26sy.th.jpg

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/9917/longhorn39rc.th.jpg

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/555/longhorn48ls.th.jpg

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/7917/longhorn50we.th.jpg


----------



## Netjunkie (Jul 30, 2005)

Awesome, I think they are real. They are similiar to the ones I saw at a Microsoft Tech Event.


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 30, 2005)

Longhorn is horrible but Vista looking good.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2005)

mahesh babu, longhorn & windows vista are same


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jul 30, 2005)

Looks good!!Vista will rock!!


----------



## siriusb (Jul 30, 2005)

Love that glass shader effect. Looks like everything is painted onto sheets of glass. But however you try to wrap it up...
There's much more than these like the 3d video and photo sorting animations that must be seen to be appreciated. It's spectacular to watch it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2005)

Wheres the pic?
used all 3 browsers for it.


----------



## indranilmaulik (Jul 30, 2005)

What is the specs for PC to install Lonhorn/Vista ??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 30, 2005)

Check this:

Windows Vista Hardware Requirements


----------



## vignesh (Jul 30, 2005)

Totally cool.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 31, 2005)

Awesome

will get when it is released ?


----------



## djmykey (Jul 31, 2005)

I want that os but wait my pc is damn slow for that :runs away crying: daaaady my pcccc is too slooooow I want a fast one now. Any guesses as to when is it gonna release.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 31, 2005)

BETA1 on 3rd August 2005.
Final windows vista in 2006 (No date declared)...


----------



## sav_more (Jul 31, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Wheres the pic?
> used all 3 browsers for it.


same here
what the heck!! cant c anything doodz!!.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 31, 2005)

I can see all the pics without ne problem in my lovely Firefox...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 31, 2005)

Not ur lovely firefox but mozilla's

hey thats my primary browser but i cant see using all 3 (trinity)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 31, 2005)

What problem r u facing?
can u see ne image placeholder?
Pls give more details...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 31, 2005)

For the first time in MS history Windows Vista beta version released 1 week ahead of August 3 i.e 27 July 2005.

Windows Vista beta version *has been released on 27 July 2005* for 10,000 researchers and will be later made available to about 500,000 people who are members of Microsoft's MSDN developer program or its Technet program for corporate technology workers.

Sorry I forgot the source.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jul 31, 2005)

hey i cant see the screenies on my ff. wat must be the prob?
i mean i cant see the pics or their links in neeraj's post


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 31, 2005)

I too cant see any links  so please post them instead for us...
Plz sothat we can continue this discussion with more accuracy...
I m Dyin to see em'.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 31, 2005)

can u provide screenshots of what u can see in ur browser?
I'm facing no problem in my Firefox...


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jul 31, 2005)

*img271.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vis9hj.jpg
yes sir


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey! now i can see the images. i dont know wat happened.
but all i can say is KHATARNAK!!!!!!
the graphis engine i astounding!!


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 1, 2005)

Mahesh Babu said:
			
		

> Longhorn is horrible but Vista looking good.


Because Longhorn was Alpha and Vista is now under Beta.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2005)

I must say, this Vista stuff is quite good. Must have a comparison with OSX though...


----------



## adit_sen (Aug 1, 2005)

these pics are fake. its just a windows theme. i have it on my comp...got it from deviant art. its called aero. check it out at deviant art.

peace


----------



## ferrarif50 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Windows Vista complete picture!*

Click Here


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 2, 2005)

adit_sen said:
			
		

> these pics are fake. its just a windows theme. i have it on my comp...got it from deviant art. its called aero. check it out at deviant art.


Can u pls provide the URL of this theme?
I'm just curious to download the theme and check it whether it works properly as u said or not...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey i still cant see those, can ny body describe it in text atleast ????              :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 2, 2005)

Its for U!!!
I'm posting here the URLs of the images, that u can't see:

*img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=longhorn18vi.jpg
*img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=longhorn26sy.jpg
*img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=longhorn39rc.jpg
*img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=longhorn48ls.jpg
*img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=longhorn50we.jpg

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Satissh S (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow these look awesome but i guess there won't b much features.
@ Vishal Gupta:


> Windows Vista :=> Windows VIShal gupTA


 Nice Siggy!
but i read this in a newspaper.


> Windows *V*iruses ,*I*nfections ,*S*pywares ,*T*rojans ,*A*dwares.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 3, 2005)

why black!!!!! blue shd be a better option


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 3, 2005)

This is firefox and IE running in windows vista. 

*img235.imageshack.us/img235/5133/browserwarsv27yt.png


----------



## siriusb (Aug 3, 2005)

Dude, post a small thumb linking to the larger image the next time.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 3, 2005)

EDITED!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 3, 2005)

Some more screenshots:

*scr3.golem.de/screenshots/0507/windows_vista/vista_001.jpg
*scr3.golem.de/screenshots/0507/windows_vista/vista_002.jpg
*scr3.golem.de/screenshots/0507/windows_vista/vista_003.jpg
*scr3.golem.de/screenshots/0507/windows_vista/vista_004.jpg
*scr3.golem.de/screenshots/0507/windows_vista/vista_005.jpg
*scr3.golem.de/screenshots/0507/windows_vista/vista_006.jpg
*scr3.golem.de/screenshots/0507/windows_vista/vista_007.jpg


----------



## vmp_vivek (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks nice. I am waiting for its official release.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 4, 2005)

Thnx man Vishal for those links at last RELIEF whoa!      Extreme Graphx and mindblowing interface, original one for me , is there bookin discounts available ???


----------



## siriusb (Aug 4, 2005)

> Thnx man Vishal for those links at last RELIEF whoa! Shocked Shocked Shocked Extreme Graphx and mindblowing interface, original one for me , is there bookin discounts available ???


That is not the logic behing buying original version of a software, coz u will get the same UI even if it is p!r@t3d.


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 5, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Thnx man Vishal for those links at last RELIEF whoa!      Extreme Graphx and mindblowing interface, original one for me , is there bookin discounts available ???


Vista is now under BETA. So, please wait for full release.


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 5, 2005)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> adit_sen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well please wait for some days. WindowBlinds 5 is now under Beta. After its full release, you can also make such shot using WindowsXP.


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 5, 2005)

well ,till windows blinds come out of beta,i think till then vista would be available!!!


----------



## naveenchandran (Aug 6, 2005)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> but i read this in a newspaper.
> 
> Windows *V*iruses ,*I*nfections ,*S*pywares ,*T*rojans ,*A*dwares.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

i saw that on this forum (which newspaper. plz say, it looks intresting...)


----------



## Ashis (Aug 8, 2005)

I suspected the Image to be fake....

Any way If Windows would really hade those Cool Looks.....then I would Say why Is Microsoft trying to be Like MAC.

It always copies & will Never Change Unless Someone in the managment changes its focus from Marketing to Stablity !!!

Check this video out man I found in the web:-  Bill Gates (Win98 Crashes)

How windows stands pathetically to its prospective buyers in front of Bill Gates !!!


----------



## cryptid (Aug 14, 2005)

siriusb it is not called "glass shader effect" it is called aero glass effect,, and for those who want the OS u can download Windows Vista from www.torrentspy.com its a bittorrent file & for those who dont have broadband u can buy the pirated CD coz i have seen them they are already out in Hyderabad i dunno bout ur cities


----------



## cryptid (Aug 14, 2005)

ashis ur rite about microsoft trying to copy other companies OS they copied the desktop look from MAC adn they also introduced Monad(new command prompt) which is a copy of linux BASH


----------



## godzi_85 (Aug 15, 2005)

hmm the screen shots look like the ones of the "longhorn build 5023" theme.. i`m using that theme.. throiugh WB..
looks good though. must say .


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 20, 2005)

its absolutely awesome. gives a 3d effect. but hey u have any idea of enhancement in performance.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2005)

Well
I found these on google
Min Requirements :
# 512MB memory or more
# A dedicated graphics card with DirectX 9.0 support
# A modern, Intel Pentium- or AMD Athlon-based PC.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 21, 2005)

hey post more screen shots man


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

Here u go...
*images.google.co.in/images?svnum=1...cial&q=vista+microsoft+screenshot&btnG=Search
*images.google.co.in/images?svnum=1...icial&q=vista+microsoft++longhorn&btnG=Search

AND..............
*images.google.co.in/images?svnum=1...US:official&q=microsoft++longhorn&btnG=Search


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 22, 2005)

@ QM ..use Opera to see the images it works fine for me

also check

tools-options-web features-load images is tick mark in firefox

it will work


----------



## Sreekanth V (Aug 23, 2005)

I think,Align GUI is better than these.
Yet cool shots.


----------



## mario_pant (Aug 27, 2005)

mann.... i have used vista.... it is kinda buged up u know a bit slow and a little behind complete.... i know it is illegal but i downloaded the DVD image and installed it on another partition.... the graphix are kinda neat.....
PM me if u want the torrent......
and goto *www.winvistasecrets.com/ to discuss vista


----------



## rajas700 (Aug 28, 2005)

Why vista get delayed?


----------



## rajas (Aug 30, 2005)

Windows Vista Virtual Pressroom

Following link has the screens for Windows Vista Beta1...
*www.microsoft.com/presspass/presskits/windowsvista/default.mspx


----------



## shaunak (Sep 1, 2005)

Mahesh Babu said:
			
		

> Longhorn is horrible but Vista looking good.


What was he thinking!!!
Looks true. this months digit also carries some screenshots. BTW anyone know how much it will cost yet?

@QWERTYManiac 512 ram is getting quite common and by the time vista releases it should b standard. dirx 9 card is not needed but if u want the visials ....!


----------



## rajas (Sep 1, 2005)

shaunak said:
			
		

> BTW anyone know how much it will cost yet?



Vista isn't finalised then how can the price be...but yes...price would be like this. Regular Price is $699, Upgrade Price is $499.(This was told by a leading beta tester at MS).


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2005)

Life's once again cruel to low end PC owners. Vista will definitely not run on my PC


----------



## rajas (Sep 7, 2005)

Be the first to comment!Windows Vista Beta 2 Preview Shots!!

Just weeks after releasing Windows Vista Beta 1, Microsoft has shifted our paradigms again, unveiling a preview of beta 2 at the TechEd 2005 developer conference this morning.

Among the breakthrough new features shown to the 2,000 developers paying $2,000 each to attend TechEd: Solitaire with new background images, a scrolling Alt+Tab bar and Microsoft's version of Mac OS X's Expose function, which allows all the open Windows to be viewed at once. 

*www.apcstart.com/teched/images/007.jpg  *www.apcstart.com/teched/images/008.jpg
*www.apcstart.com/teched/images/009.jpg  *www.apcstart.com/teched/images/010.jpg

Source: www.apcstart.com


----------



## sre06 (Jan 4, 2007)

if any is having the zip form of vista long before it was in forum if any one is having then pls upload it


----------



## Chirag (Jan 5, 2007)

^^
You posted in a 1 and half year old thread and its illegal to ask such things here.


----------

